# Got a bargain on Ebay today



## macfixer01 (May 4, 2015)

I occasionally buy a gold coin here or there on Ebay when a decent deal comes along. I noticed yesterday Apmex was selling English Sovereigns for around $307 and they had gone up to $309.19 USD today due to changes in the spot price. Their actual gold weight is .2354 troy ounce so each is worth about $279.63 at the current $1187.90 spot price. The interesting point is Apmex didn't list them under the bullion category, so they are still eligible to earn Ebay Bucks which would normally be a rebate of $6.18 each. They should also be eligible for Ebates too I believe?

Coincidentally Ebay sent me a special email offer today on my secondary account which I don't use much, and set up mainly in case I ever decided to sell again. They offered up to 4X Ebay Bucks today and tomorrow for items selling over $100. So I bought 2 of the sovereigns and will get back $49.44 in Ebay Bucks. Since I also had logged into Ebates first I'm hoping to get another 1% rebate from them, but their rebates take awhile to show up so that part is uncertain as yet. All in all, this should get me pretty close to spot price.

If anyone else got an offer from Ebay or is otherwise interested, here is a link to the auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111521990162

macfixer01


----------

